# Norwegen-DVD: Insel im Fisch - Hitra



## Anglerboard-Team (1. November 2006)

Werbung

Norwegen-DVD: Insel im Fisch - Hitra
Der ca. 60 minütige Film des Niederländers Hans Boersma befasst sich mit dem Fischen rund um die beliebte Anglerinsel Hitra.




Themen sind u.a.

- Pollack-Angeln vom Felsen
- Naturköderangeln auf Rotbarsch + Leng 
- Angeln vom Kutter
- Lighttackle-fishing (Köhler, Dorsch)

Außerdem wird über die An - und Abreise mit den ColorLine-Fähren berichtet.

Darsteller sind u.a.
Enrico Wyrwa, Dirk Ditters und Wolfgang Götz vom Team Eisele Norwegen sowie die holländischen Meeresexperten Alfred Hulsebos und Hans Boersma. 

Aufregende Drillszenen von starken Fischen an leichtem Gerät gepaart mit anschaulichen Darstellungen von Montagen, Tipps und Tricks garantieren eine kurzweilige Unterhaltung, nicht nur für Hitra-Fans.






Bestellung, Trailer & weitere Informationen unter: http://www.fisharoundtheworld.com/html/dvdduits.htm


----------



## Hans Boersma (12. November 2006)

*AW: Norwegen-DVD: Insel im Fisch - Hitra*

Bitte schick mir mal ein e-mail für eines schönes angebot für kommende kalten Winterabenden und natürlich die Weihnachten.

Gr
Hans 
info@fisharoundtheworld.com
www.fisharoundtheworld.com


----------



## Karstein (14. November 2006)

*AW: Norwegen-DVD: Insel im Fisch - Hitra*

Feiner Film, Hans - der läuft hier gerade bei mir zuhause (hat mir Dirk am Sonntag mitgegeben)! #6

Tolle Video-Qualität vor allem, welche Cam hattet ihr im Einsatz?

Fehlen nur die deutschen Untertitel zu euren niederländischen Schnackereien! :m 

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Hans Boersma (14. November 2006)

*AW: Norwegen-DVD: Insel im Fisch - Hitra*

Mit eine, im meine augen topKamera, Sony DCR VX 2000. Wunderbare qualität und alles digital, so keine verlust mit editing. Kostet ein wenig , aber da hat man auch etwas.
Was das deutsche untertitel angeht, es ist besser nicht alles zu hören und zu verstehen was die verrückte Holländer sagen.

Danke für das kompliment

Gr
Hans


----------



## Hans Boersma (27. November 2006)

*AW: Norwegen-DVD: Insel im Fisch - Hitra*

Noch eine schöne reaktione bekommen:

Hallo Hans,

das ist ja super das das so schnell geklappt hat und die DVD ist auch spitze.War schon mal nicht schlecht das man Enrico´s anlage mal "live" gesehen haben kann,wollen nächstes Jahr mitte Juni zu Ihn hoch und unser glüch versuchen.Schön dank nochmal für dein prima Service!!!!!

PS: Wenn Ihr die nächste DVD filmt,sag einfach mal bescheid.

bis denn.....

Thomas


----------

